# Nhà thầu chuyên thi công và lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp  cho hội trường lớn giá tốt



## Thuanhailongvan (7/12/20)

*Đại lý máy lạnh chuyên lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp thổi trực tiếp giá rẻ nhất chính hãng.*


Nói về những sản phẩm máy lạnh công nghiệp dành cho không gian lớn, có thể nói, *máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp thổi trực tiếp* chính là sản phẩm chiếm được lòng tin và sự yêu thích của khách hàng nhiều nhất.

Tuy nhiên, một số người lại khá băn khoăn về việc lựa chọn đầu tư hệ thống máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp thổi trực tiếp vì sợ diện tích không gian sẽ bị chiếm đi một phần. Vậy, thực sự, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp thổi trực tiếp có nên không?

++++ Đại lý chuyên phân phối và *thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng*
++++ _*Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin FVGR10NV1/RUR10NY1 R410*_
++++ *Đại lý phân phối và thi công máy lạnh công nghiệp giá rẻ nhất?*






_Hình ảnh tủ đứng 10hp thổi trực tiếp được Hải Long Vân lắp đặt cho xưởng sản xuất_



*LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 10HP THỔI TRỰC TIẾP CÓ ĐIỂM GÌ ĐẶC BIỆT?*

*Những mặt hạn chế của việc lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp cho không gian.*



Điểm trừ lớn nhất của những sản phẩm máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp thổi trực tiếp chính là thiết kế quá khổ của nó. Là sản phẩm thuộc dòng công nghiệp (Packaged) cho nên sẽ hơi chiếm diện tích đặt sàn một chút. Tuy nhiên, có thể khắc phục bằng cách đi âm tường, đó cũng là một cách biến tấu để không gian của bạn thêm độc đáo hơn.
Khi hoạt động sẽ phát ra tiếng ồn, tuy nhiên vẫn không đáng kể và không làm ảnh hưởng đến hoạt động diễn ra của không gian.









*LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 10HP THỔI TRỰC TIẾP CHO NHỮNG KHÔNG GIAN NÀO?*


*Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp thổi trực tiếp* với công suất mạnh mẽ, thích hợp làm lạnh cho những không gian lớn, phục vụ cho việc sản xuất hay không gian với sức chứa khủng lên đến hàng ngàn người,… vì thế, sản phẩm này đích thị là một sản phẩm mà bạn nên đầu tư cho việc sản xuất của mình.

Những không gian thích hợp lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp thổi trực tiếp:



*LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 10HP THỔI TRỰC TIẾP NÊN LỰA CHỌN THƯƠNG HIỆU NÀO?*


Lắp đặt hệ thống máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp thổi trực tiếp ngoài việc phải lựa chọn đúng đơn vị có chuyên môn kỹ thuật, tay nghề cao để lắp đặt thì còn cần phải đầu tư vào đúng thương hiệu, sản phẩm chất lượng.


Nếu chỉ xét về máy lạnh tủ đứng, đương nhiên, sẽ có rất nhiều sự lựa chọn dành cho bạn. Tuy nhiên, với máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp thổi trực tiếp, đây là một dòng máy công nghiệp lớn và cần đến độ chất lượng, do đó, thị trường chỉ tập trung phân phối vào 5 hãng chính:




Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Daikin: 82.200.000đ.
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp LG Inverter: 70.000.000đ.
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Reetech: 68.800.000đ.
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Nagakawa: 57.800.000đ.
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Sumikura: 66.300.000đ.


Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Daikin và LG Inverter đã quá nổi tiếng trong giới điện lạnh bởi khả năng làm mát và chất lượng vượt trội của nó. Được ra đời và sản xuất tại Thái Lan, cho nên, người dùng lúc nào cũng yên tâm về khả năng hoạt động và độ bền bỉ của máy.



=> Tuy nhiên giá tiền lại hơi cao một chút.



Với 3 thương hiệu máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp còn lại, Sumikura được ra đời tại Malaysia, trong khi đó, Nagakawa và Reetech lại được sản xuất tại Việt Nam, do đó, do về giá thành, sẽ có phần rẻ hơn so với Daikin và LG. Về chất lượng đương nhiên chỉ thua Daikin một bậc, còn l;ại về độ bền và êm ái khi hoạt động là rất tốt.



=> Nhiều người còn khá nghi ngờ về chất lượng nên không được chuộng như Daikin và LG.







_Máy lạnh tủ đứng LG 10HP thổi trực tiếp_



*ĐƠN VỊ LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 10HP THỔI TRỰC TIẾP NÀO TỐT NHẤT?*


Hải Long Vân vô cùng tự tin trong việc là đơn vị chuyên phân phối và lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp thổi trực tiếp giá tốt nhất mà bạn đang tìm kiếm. Có thể nói, sự ưu đãi cực sốc về giá máy, cộng với kinh nghiệm trên 7 năm trong lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp thổi trực tiếp đã giúp chúng tôi khác biệt hoàn toàn so với những dịch vụ điện lạnh ngoài kia.



Là đại lý cấp 1 của nhiều hãng máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp thổi trực tiếp trên thị trường, cho nên giá sản phẩm bán ra của Hải Long Vân luôn là rẻ nhất thị trường, nhưng cam kết 100% là hàng chính hãng, nguyên đai, nguyên kiện, có hóa đơn chứng từ ghi rõ nơi xuất xứ, có giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ đầy đủ. 








_Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10HP Daikin thổi trực tiếp_



*LỜI KẾT. *

Lưu ngay lại 2 số Hotline của Hải Long Vân.


0909 787 022: Mr Hoàng – tư vấn kỹ thuật.
0901 329 411: Ms My – báo giá nhanh chóng.

Chúng tôi sẽ luôn sẵn sàng để hỗ trợ tư vấn, lên lịch khảo sát, báo giá trọn gói và dự toán _chi phí lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp thổi trực tiếp_ nhanh chóng và tốt nhất cho bạn.

Mỗi đường link sản phẩm đều sẽ có giá tham khảo theo từng model, mẫu mã của nó, tuy nhiên, đó chỉ là tạm thời, giá sẽ còn lên xuống tùy theo từng thời điểm. Vì vậy, đừng chần chừ mà hãy gọi ngay cho chúng tôi để nhận những khuyến mãi tốt nhất nhé!
Nguồn link tham khảo:   Lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp thổi trực tiếp có nên không?


----------

